# Small Test PNS. EXO V2, Opti-Coat, UNC-R, Fusso



## Goodfella36 (Jul 21, 2009)

*UPDATE PAGE 2 *

Hi All

Decided to do a small test after another member wanted to know about Sonax PNS and Gtec EXO V2 I also decided to add Opti-Coat 2.0 and Max Protect UNC-R

I am sorry for the quality of the pictures and size but used my camera phone will make sure I use normal camera next wash.

So to start with the bonnet was fully prepared.

Washed and clayed


Checked for any marks now car has only had BSD on it since new.

Only mark I found.


So a polish to whole bonnet just so all nice and even and fair


Followed with a full Spies hecker wipe down 


And check under light


All Products then applied from left to right as in picture 


Forward a couple of weeks and many miles.

Cat been walking on bonnet, i am sorry about quality of next lot of pictures but was trying to sure the dirt difference between the coatings but white and my camera phone have struggled to pick it up Dave M from the forum was with me at the time so we could agree on what looked the best.









Now Result wise on dirt retention and watermarks the best were

1st Max Protect UNC-R
2nd Sonax PNS
3rd was joint between Opti and exo, Exo holding slightly more dirt but less watermarks then Otpi

Some wash pictures





video of coatings water behaviour






We also Applied Fusso Light and Dark to the wings to see on durability etc see if any differences we could see between them.

Fusso Dark 





Fusso Light






I am really sorry for quality of videos, pictures though is very hard to see on white will do my very best to get better on the next wash i will keep this thread updated with every wash.:thumb:


----------



## Reflectology (Jul 29, 2009)

its not about the quality of pictures mate its the quality of the product, and since chatting with Janis i have been waiting for these results.


----------



## Alan W (May 11, 2006)

Nice one Lee and I look forward to future updates! :thumb:

Time will tell but it could be a while before you find a winner with the selection of products being tested! :lol:

Alan W


----------



## lowejackson (Feb 23, 2006)

Looking forward to see how these products perform in the long term. One quick question about the dirt retention/watermarks, was there a noticeable difference between the Max Protect and Sonus and Evo/Optiocoat.

The Max Protect does seem to be an intriguing product


----------



## Davemm (Mar 9, 2009)

The pictures don't show it but yes you could clearly see the different areas and the dirt that was held within each product.


----------



## sm81 (May 14, 2011)

Looking for updates. Thanks!


----------



## ronwash (Mar 26, 2011)

Im using UNC-R since its out,i got to say,its a brilliant product.
Its highly chemical resistant,very durable,very glossy,i like it a lot.
In summer temps should be applied very fast,like most coatings.


----------



## sm81 (May 14, 2011)

ronwash said:


> Im using UNC-R since its out,i got to say,its a brilliant product.
> Its highly chemical resistant,very durable,very glossy,i like it a lot.
> In summer temps should be applied very fast,like most coatings.


Is it more durable than Opticoat and glossier than CQ UK or Wolf's BG?
I haven't seen any of good videos how quickly it should applied and application point is main reason what has but me off it....


----------



## adlem (Jul 6, 2008)

Will be keeping an eye on this as normal Lee, like your no nonsense, unbiased views and testing :thumb:


----------



## wylie coyote (Jul 15, 2007)

Will keep a close eye on this test. Great work so far!:thumb:


----------



## CleanYourCar (Jan 23, 2006)

It will be interesting, especially as I just realised that Max Protect is 30 times more expensive!


----------



## suspal (Dec 29, 2011)

Nice one Lee.


----------



## Goodfella36 (Jul 21, 2009)

lowejackson said:


> Looking forward to see how these products perform in the long term. One quick question about the dirt retention/watermarks, was there a noticeable difference between the Max Protect and Sonus and Evo/Optiocoat.
> 
> The Max Protect does seem to be an intriguing product


There were no watermarks at all on the UNC-R side Sonus and EXO were very close in size Sonus maybe just taking it the opticoat again close but just slightly bigger though none had etched in.



adlem said:


> Will be keeping an eye on this as normal Lee, like your no nonsense, unbiased views and testing :thumb:


Cheers I wanted to post all my findings on all the work I did on the chemical testing and 12 months on my car of the 9 sealants but after receiving a solicitors letter from one of the company's kind of put me off in fact ill state this now this is just personal testing and my opinion only anyone is free to do the same things as results my vary from user area how applied contamination etc.



CleanYourCar said:


> It will be interesting, especially as I just realised that Max Protect is 30 times more expensive!


I was actually aiming PNS against EXO to be honest there the results I am looking at.

Opti-coat has been my favourite sealant for a good while now as i have seen the long term results myself does it have the best beading from the group on test nope but it does resist the use of chemicals on it more then any other sealant i tried even a very popular one on DW that i found to be average in a lot of ways. no good all this marketing that company's saying scratch resistance etc etc yet soon as you hit it with a tar remover few times its gone. 
but its perfect for new car protections where the home user is not in to washing his car often or applying wax etc as well its durable

I had UNC-R on my bmw for 7 months before I sold it and initial impressions are its dam good just not for the inexperienced user of these type of sealants why I want to see again really as i want to see if it betters my favourite opti-coat


----------



## adlem (Jul 6, 2008)

Goodfella36 said:


> Cheers I wanted to post all my findings on all the work I did on the chemical testing and 12 months on my car of the 9 sealants but after receiving a solicitors letter from one of the company's kind of put me off in fact ill state this now this is just personal testing and my opinion only anyone is free to do the same things as results my vary from user area how applied contamination etc.


That's a real shame to hear, this company obviously got defensive and had something to hide! Or didn't want the truth to come out!

I'll just have to wait into I see you next to be able to have an adult chat about our own personal findings and opinions since freedom of speech and expression on the internet seems to upset so many


----------



## wylie coyote (Jul 15, 2007)

Goodfella36 said:


> Cheers I wanted to post all my findings on all the work I did on the chemical testing and 12 months on my car of the 9 sealants but after receiving a solicitors letter from one of the company's kind of put me off in fact ill state this now this is just personal testing and my opinion only anyone is free to do the same things as results my vary from user area how applied contamination etc.


I'm sorry but this is UNBELiEAVABLE!! It is a terrible way to run a business, and they do not deserve to succeed! I could understand it if you'd been slagging them off on numerous forums or had constantly criticised them but a simple test of different products and giving your opinion on how they worked for you should not result in a solicitors letter to scare you off.

You really should name the company and let everyone make up their own mind over their business practices....:wall:


----------



## greymda (Feb 16, 2014)

i would second that. it's quite odd for a company to react this way..


----------



## fatdazza (Dec 29, 2010)

Goodfella36 said:


> Cheers I wanted to post all my findings on all the work I did on the chemical testing and 12 months on my car of the 9 sealants but after receiving a solicitors letter from one of the company's kind of put me off in fact ill state this now this is just personal testing and my opinion only anyone is free to do the same things as results my vary from user area how applied contamination etc.





wylie coyote said:


> I'm sorry but this is UNBELiEAVABLE!! It is a terrible way to run a business, and they do not deserve to succeed! I could understand it if you'd been slagging them off on numerous forums or had constantly criticised them but a simple test of different products and giving your opinion on how they worked for you should not result in a solicitors letter to scare you off.
> 
> You really should name the company and let everyone make up their own mind over their business practices....:wall:


I totally echo Wylie's comments and find such business practices totally out of order.

If ever I received such a letter, while it might make me _reluctant_ to post my opinions, I would certainly post the *fact *that that I had received such a letter and who it was from.

No one was ever sued for publishing facts :thumb:


----------



## Goodfella36 (Jul 21, 2009)

Past is Past I will leave it there.

*Update*

Well I had a qucik hour today to give the car a wash after being up in Oldham for 3 days last week and many more miles it was looking worst for a while.

Now as it has not rained all the coatings had pretty much the same level of dirt bonded to them.






After a wash not much i can say far to early still but I want to show every wash.






I would follow the links and put it up larger and higher quality as you tube seems to set it at 360 as trust me the bonnet was very dirty but does not look it on that size screen


----------



## Reflectology (Jul 29, 2009)

*just to add to this, now i have yet to use the others mentioned but i have also yet to witness this with any other coating.*



















*This is uncr after 6 months and numerous track days.

Worth every penny of its price tag*


----------



## lowejackson (Feb 23, 2006)

fatdazza said:


> .....No one was ever sued for publishing facts :thumb:


(Off topic) I would suspect there is a very long list of people who were sued for publishing facts. Publishing is easy, defending that position in Court is impressively expensive.


----------



## Baracuda (Apr 28, 2008)

I would love to know the company who sent you this letter, would not touch any of their products from now on.

Are you not allowed (legally) to tell us who it was ?


----------



## PieBoy1994 (Jun 22, 2014)

i can imagine white is very hard to polish as far as improvements go


----------



## Flakey (May 5, 2013)

Reflectology said:


> *just to add to this, now i have yet to use the others mentioned but i have also yet to witness this with any other coating.*
> 
> 
> 
> ...


I am sure I am missing something here but that beading looks terrible almost like no LSP on there. But like I said, I am pretty sure I am looking at it wrong. What am I missing?


----------



## sm81 (May 14, 2011)

After 6 months and numerous track days I think that it is very good....


----------



## wylie coyote (Jul 15, 2007)

lowejackson said:


> (Off topic) I would suspect there is a very long list of people who were sued for publishing facts. Publishing is easy, defending that position in Court is impressively expensive.


I would hope that a company with an ounce of business acumen would never want to incur the negative impact of taking an individual to court. Indeed a judge might see the whole thing as an abuse of process.

I admire you Lee, but I would be furious if I were you and I think my solicitor would want a bit of sport with them in such a situation....:devil:


----------



## Reflectology (Jul 29, 2009)

Flakey said:


> I am sure I am missing something here but that beading looks terrible almost like no LSP on there. But like I said, I am pretty sure I am looking at it wrong. What am I missing?


Sorry i thought it was clearer in the pictures but this is foam that is splitting and pebbling.


----------



## roscopervis (Aug 22, 2006)

A foam that is being resisted by the coating after that amount of time is very impressive indeed!


----------



## sm81 (May 14, 2011)

Reflectology said:


> Sorry i thought it was clearer in the pictures but this is foam that is splitting and pebbling.


OK. How well it resist harsh chemicals and wash marring? Is it hard to polish of after one or two year?


----------

